# livable wage



## michimz

Livable en el diccionario es soportable, pero _sueldo soportable_ me suena un poco negativo.  Hay otros consejos para que suene mas positivo?

Muchas gracias, me encanta este foro!!!


----------



## Mirlo

tolerable/llevadero/habitable ????

Saludos,


----------



## Cubanboy

Hola.
¿Y qué te parece '*salario llevadero'?
No se me ocurre otra cosa. Espera por otros aportes.

Saludos.
*


----------



## romarsan

Yo diría "un sueldo aceptable"
Saludos


----------



## michimz

Gracias a todos!


----------



## Quimerancia

*Livable wage*, se puede traducir como *Salario digno*. Se refiere a un salario que te permite vivir con dignidad (aceptablemente). Generalmente se refiere a aquellos salarios por encima del sueldo mínimo.


----------



## Mirlo

Salario mínimo es lo que usamos en Panamá, ya me acordé.


----------



## OtroLencho

Mirlo said:


> Salario mínimo es lo que usamos en Panamá, ya me acordé.


México también tiene un "salario mínimo" (actualmente como US$4.50/día) que según yo tiene poco que ver con lo que se requiere para vivir.  Concuerdo con Quimerancia, "salario digno" es más adecuado.


----------



## Mirlo

Si , pero en inglés la definición de *livable wage* es lo básico para sobrevivir, que corresponde a salrio minimo.  y yo popr ejemplo no entendería salario digno. No es una expressión que usan todos.


----------



## Quimerancia

En este punto discrepo.

La definición de *Livable Wage *es:
"A theoretical wage level that allows the earner to afford adequate shelter, food and the other necessities of life. The living wage should be substantial enough to ensure that no more than 30% of it needs to be spent on housing. The goal of the living wage is to allow employees to earn enough income for a satisfactory standard of living." (Fuente: Investopedia)

Un salario mínimo generalmente no le permite a los trabajadores cubrir sus necesidades al grado de tener un estándar de vida satisfactorio, pues por lo general sólo alcanza para cubrir lo inmediato. En Estados Unidos, por ejemplo, el salario mínimo se basa en el trabajo por hora de cada persona ($7.25USD por hora) lo que muchas veces ni siquiera alcanza para lo más básico si el empleado labora pocas horas. En América Latina el salario mínimo es casi una grosería. En México, por ejemplo, el salario mínimo está alrededor de: $4.41USD

Otro punto a tener en cuenta, es que cada país tiene normas diferentes para el Salario Mínimo; incluso hay países en donde esta figura no existe.

En cambio el* Livable Wage* (*Salario Digno/Salario Aceptable/Salario Justo*) es aquél que garantiza cubrir las necesidades básicas de una persona, y muchas veces, un poco más. En Estados Unidos y algunos otros países, las empresas están ofreciendo el *Livable Wage*, pues el Salario Mínimo (Minimum Wage) ya no es atractivo para quienes trabajan por hora.


----------



## Mirlo

Quimerancia said:


> En este punto discrepo.
> 
> La definición de *Livable Wage *es:
> "A theoretical wage level that allows the earner to afford adequate shelter, food and the other necessities of life. The living wage should be substantial enough to ensure that no more than 30% of it needs to be spent on housing. The goal of the living wage is to allow employees to earn enough income for a satisfactory standard of living." (Fuente: Investopedia)
> 
> Un salario mínimo generalmente no le permite a los trabajadores cubrir sus necesidades al grado de tener un estándar de vida satisfactorio, pues por lo general sólo alcanza para cubrir lo inmediato. En Estados Unidos, por ejemplo, el salario mínimo se basa en el trabajo por hora de cada persona ($7.25USD por hora) lo que muchas veces ni siquiera alcanza para lo más básico si el empleado labora pocas horas. En América Latina el salario mínimo es casi una grosería. En México, por ejemplo, el salario mínimo está alrededor de: $4.41USD
> 
> Otro punto a tener en cuenta, es que cada país tiene normas diferentes para el Salario Mínimo; incluso hay países en donde esta figura no existe.
> 
> En cambio el* Livable Wage* (*Salario Digno/Salario Aceptable/Salario Justo*) es aquél que garantiza cubrir las necesidades básicas de una persona, y muchas veces, un poco más. En Estados Unidos y algunos otros países, las empresas están ofreciendo el *Livable Wage*, pues el Salario Mínimo (Minimum Wage) ya no es atractivo para quienes trabajan por hora.


Ok  comprendo , pero lo que decía también es que lo major sería "salario justo" por que lo otro no es común para todos.
Gracias,


----------



## Quimerancia

Mirlo said:


> Ok  comprendo , pero lo que decía también es que lo major sería "salario justo" por que lo otro no es común para todos.
> Gracias,



¡Por supuesto!   Lamentablemente creo que en español, al menos en América Latina, no existe un término oficial para designar este tipo de salario... En México se ha manejado el término Salario Digno y aparece como uno de los derechos humanos básicos, pero realmente no se le ha adoptado oficialmente con algún parámetro económico. Quizás porque a los gobiernos no les conviene que los trabajadores lo exijan  

*Livable Wage* se puede traducir como  *Salario Justo, Salario Digno, Salario Aceptable, Salario Equitativo*... en fin. Dependerá de cada país o del contexto del documento a traducir. 

Saludos, Mirlo!


----------



## Mirlo

Quimerancia said:


> ¡Por supuesto!   Lamentablemente creo que en español, al menos en América Latina, no existe un término oficial para designar este tipo de salario... En México se ha manejado el término Salario Digno y aparece como uno de los derechos humanos básicos, pero realmente no se le ha adoptado oficialmente con algún parámetro económico. Quizás porque a los gobiernos no les conviene que los trabajadores lo exijan
> 
> *Livable Wage* se puede traducir como  *Salario Justo, Salario Digno, Salario Aceptable, Salario Equitativo*... en fin. Dependerá de cada país o del contexto del documento a traducir.
> 
> Saludos, Mirlo!


Oh ok...Gracias , otra vez y saludos!!!


----------



## Rodal

Mirlo said:


> Salario mínimo es lo que usamos en Panamá, ya me acordé.



That would be minimum wage which could be livable but usually it's not the case. Llevadero o sustentable me suena más adecuado.


----------



## OtroLencho

Rodal said:


> That would be minimum wage which could be livable but usually it's not the case. Llevadero o sustentable me suena más adecuado.


No sé por qué "sustentable" me hace pensar desde el punto de vista del patrón...


----------



## iribela

No había oído 'livable wage' sino 'living wage', un salario que se calcula con base en el costo de vida y, al menos en teoría, lograría lo que el 'minimum wage' no logra: alcanzarle a la persona para vivir. He visto 'salario para poder vivir' y otras variantes.


----------



## horsewishr

iribela said:


> No había oído 'livable wage' sino 'living wage', un salario que se calcula con base en el costo de vida y, al menos en teoría, lograría lo que el 'minimum wage' no logra: alcanzarle a la persona para vivir. He visto 'salario para poder vivir' y otras variantes.


How about "salario de subsistencia"?


----------



## chileno

Living wage (UK) livable wage (US)

difference between liveable wage and minimum wage? - Google Search

Concuerdo con quimeracia salario digno, se podría decir "salario con el que se puede vivir" que no es lo mismo que "sobrevivir".


----------



## franzjekill

chileno said:


> salario digno, se podría decir "salario con el que se puede vivir" que no es lo mismo que "sobrevivir".


De acuerdo. Sobrevivir se puede sobrevivir comiendo raíces y lombrices.


----------



## chileno

franzjekill said:


> De acuerdo. Sobrevivir se puede sobrevivir comiendo raíces y lombrices.



Correcto. Y eso es lo que el minimum wage representa, más o menos.


----------



## iribela

chileno said:


> Living wage (UK) livable wage (US)



I'm in the US, and I always hear and see 'living wage.'


----------



## iribela

horsewishr said:


> How about "salario de subsistencia"?


Could be. "salario de subsistencia" refers to a wage that covers your basic necessities, though it doesn't allow you save any money. I think it's going to depend on where the term is used, as many of these things do.


----------



## horsewishr

iribela said:


> I'm in the US, and I always hear and see 'living wage.'


Me too.


----------



## chileno

iribela said:


> I'm in the US, and I always hear and see 'living wage.'



Me imagino que incluso aquí es regional? En todo caso dejo este enlace del departamento de trabajo.

Employment & Training Administration (ETA) - U.S. Department of Labor


----------



## jilar

Salario digno, al menos en España, es lo que mejor cuadra para la expresión en inglés.

Un sueldo que permite vivir con dignidad, esto es, alcanza a lo básico o mínimo para vivir, pero, además, se le supone algo más de dinero para que la persona no sobreviva sin más (eso hacen los animales, no entienden de ahorros, y menos de dinero, claro), sino que alcance para llevar una vida digna, como por ejemplo poder ahorrar. Si ahorramos es que estamos recibiendo más de lo que gastamos, poco o mucho.
Ese ahorro es el que, en nuestra sociedad, nos permite hablar de dignidad, creo yo.

Obviamente un sueldo digno está muy relacionado con el mínimo, en principio debería ser o igual o algo superior.
Pero si lo pensamos bien, cuando una persona habla de sueldo digno, al menos en su caso, es algo muy relativo.
Dependerá de las necesidades de cada persona, del tren de vida que lleve, de si tiene personas a su cargo, etc...

Los estados son los que hablan del sueldo mínimo, en cada país será uno u otro. Pero son las personas de a pie, los trabajadores, quienes suelen hablar de sueldo digno, y en cada caso, será una u otra cantidad. No es lo mismo un trabajador que no tiene que mantener a otras personas, por ejemplo alguien soltero, sin hijos ni otros familiares con dependencia, que otro trabajador que tenga a su cargo una familia numerosa, por ejemplo, amén de tener que cuidar de sus padres u otros familiares.
Para el primero un sueldo digno sería X, para el segundo, Y. Siendo Y siempre mayor que X, las matemáticas no engañan. A más necesidades más dinero para vivir con dignidad.

Por lo tanto, el sueldo mínimo es el estipulado por el estado para cualquier trabajador, independientemente de sus necesidades.
El sueldo digno, por definición, debería ajustarse a cada caso, según las necesidades de cada uno.


----------



## chileno

Totalmente correcto jilar.


----------



## iribela

chileno said:


> Me imagino que incluso aquí es regional?


Could be; but I see it as a matter of preference, since 'living wage' predominates based on what I've seen. In any case, when it comes to this issue, what we call it is the least of our problems...


----------



## iribela

jilar said:


> Salario digno, al menos en España, es lo que mejor cuadra para la expresión en inglés.
> Un sueldo que permite vivir con dignidad, esto es, alcanza a lo básico o mínimo para vivir, pero, además, se le supone algo más de dinero para que la persona no sobreviva sin más (eso hacen los animales, no entienden de ahorros, y menos de dinero, claro), sino que alcance para llevar una vida digna, como por ejemplo poder ahorrar. Si ahorramos es que estamos recibiendo más de lo que gastamos, poco o mucho. Ese ahorro es el que, en nuestra sociedad, nos permite hablar de dignidad, creo yo [...] Por lo tanto, el sueldo mínimo es el estipulado por el estado para cualquier trabajador, independientemente de sus necesidades. El sueldo digno, por definición, debería ajustarse a cada caso, según las necesidades de cada uno.


No estoy de acuerdo. No sé si lo llamaría 'digno' (al 'living wage'). Por aquí, el sueldo mínimo no alcanza para nada, es una vergüenza. El sueldo mínimo le puede servir a alguien como complemento (si necesita ganar más dinero por alguna circunstancia, o si desea ahorrar para algo), o tal vez a un adolescente que busque tener unos dólares en el bolsillo para sus paseos o antojos. El 'living wage' debería ofrecerse por igual, más allá de la situación personal, de que una persona tenga más responsabilidades o necesidades que otra. Un 'living wage' es un sueldo que te tiene que alcanzar para vivir con decencia, sin sobresaltos. No es problema de la empresa, o del gobierno, que tengas hijos, o deudas, o quieras vivir en un lugar exclusivo, por ejemplo. Y aunque habrá quien se ingenie para ahorrar, el 'living wage' no necesariamente tiene en cuenta que la gente debería poder ahorrar parte de sus ingresos; solo apunta a cubrir necesidades que el sueldo mínimo no cubre.


----------



## franzjekill

Creo que se mezclan conceptos. Un salario mínimo suele ser una imposición legal: no se puede emplear a una persona y pagarle menos que el salario mínimo. Es una cantidad objetiva fijada por el gobierno (en aquellos países en que existe esa imposición). Un salario digno, en cambio, es un concepto moral y subjetivo. Qué es digno, para quién es digno, en qué circunstancias es digno. Otro dato objetivo que suelen calcular los economistas es una canasta básica (no sé cómo se llama esto en otros países). Puede ser discutible qué es básico y qué no, pero una vez fijados los criterios, pasa a ser un número objetivo. Suele darse para una familia tipo de cuatro personas y comprende el gasto en alquiler. Si el ingreso familiar alcanza o no esa canasta básica da una pauta acerca de si la familia tiene sus necesidades básicas cubiertas. Es claro que quienes viven solos y no en pareja la tienen más difícil. Eso, en mi mente, es lo que más se acerca a un concepto de "dignidad". Pero el primero es un cálculo que tiene como resultado un número y el segundo es algo subjetivo.


----------



## jilar

iribela said:


> Un 'living wage' es un sueldo que te tiene que alcanzar para vivir con decencia


Tú lo estás diciendo, aunque yo digo dignidad, y es la expresión ya asentada, al menos en España, sueldo/salario digno, tú lo dices con decencia.

Dignidad y decencia, términos muy relativos (lo que para uno puede ser digno o decente, para otro no, al menos en el mismo grado), igual que para fijar esa cantidad de dinero.

Lo mejor es que pongáis frases donde se usa "living/livable/liveable wage", y mejor si se ve la diferencia con otros términos empleados, como el mínimo u otros. Y después veremos si usamos uno u otro concepto en español.

Para mí, Quimerancia lo resumió perfectamente al rescatar el hilo, todas las propuestas anteriores, al menos por aquí, no existen como expresión/concepto, por mucho que el diccionario diga que _livable_ es soportable, habitable, llevadero, ...

En el caso de "salario justo" yo lo llegaría a entender, esto es, como sinónimo de "salario digno", pero debemos ver que "justo" puede crear cierta ambigüedad. Cierto es que ahí se usa como "de justicia", pero -justo- puede significar "que ni falta ni sobra". Entonces, visto de este último modo, un salario justo sería un salario que al final del mes, o de la semana, según lo cobres, lo has gastado completamente y por suerte no necesitas gastar más. Lo cual se aleja mucho de lo que transmite la idea de "salario digno", aquel con el que vives con dignidad, decencia, ... aquel que una persona aceptaria (y que no le parece, como el caso del mínimo, una vergüenza - estoy repitiendo tus explicaciones), luego sueldo aceptable.
Sueldo digno= Liveable wage = Aquel con el que uno vive aceptablemente.


----------



## chileno

I agree with jilar.



jilar said:


> Sueldo digno= Liv*a*ble wage = Aquel con el que uno vive aceptablemente.



El sueldo mínimo = minimum wage *que* no es igual a livable wage. Por eso se habla de subir el sueldo mínimo para que sea un sueldo digno.


----------



## iribela

jilar said:


> Tú lo estás diciendo, aunque yo digo dignidad, y es la expresión ya asentada, al menos en España, sueldo/salario digno, tú lo dices con decencia.
> 
> Dignidad y decencia, términos muy relativos (lo que para uno puede ser digno o decente, para otro no, al menos en el mismo grado), igual que para fijar esa cantidad de dinero.
> 
> Lo mejor es que pongáis frases donde se usa "living/livable/liveable wage", y mejor si se ve la diferencia con otros términos empleados, como el mínimo u otros. Y después veremos si usamos uno u otro concepto en español.
> 
> Para mí, Quimerancia lo resumió perfectamente al rescatar el hilo, todas las propuestas anteriores, al menos por aquí, no existen como expresión/concepto, por mucho que el diccionario diga que _livable_ es soportable, habitable, llevadero, ...
> 
> En el caso de "salario justo" yo lo llegaría a entender, esto es, como sinónimo de "salario digno", pero debemos ver que "justo" puede crear cierta ambigüedad. Cierto es que ahí se usa como "de justicia", pero -justo- puede significar "que ni falta ni sobra". Entonces, visto de este último modo, un salario justo sería un salario que al final del mes, o de la semana, según lo cobres, lo has gastado completamente y por suerte no necesitas gastar más. Lo cual se aleja mucho de lo que transmite la idea de "salario digno", aquel con el que vives con dignidad, decencia, ... aquel que una persona aceptaria (y que no le parece, como el caso del mínimo, una vergüenza - estoy repitiendo tus explicaciones), luego sueldo aceptable.
> Sueldo digno= Liveable wage = Aquel con el que uno vive aceptablemente.



No trataba de elegir entre 'digno', decente', 'decoroso', etc. Usé diferentes palabras para comentar sobre tu propuesta de 'salario digno'. No niego que esa expresión esté asentada por tus lares, pero por aquí, no es así. En realidad, la ambigüedad que señalas se crearía de todos modos porque las expectativas, el nivel de vida, la política, etc. varían de un país a otro, e incluso dentro de un mismo país. Aquí, por ejemplo, hay compañías que por un mismo trabajo pagan el sueldo mínimo en algunos estados, y un sueldo más alto en otros donde todo cuesta más. En fin, yo decidiría qué usar en el marco de la traducción que tuviera que hacer, sin inventar o tomar prestado (si es que en el lugar donde se va a usar la traducción no existiera una equivalencia). Quizás diría algo como 'sueldo acorde con el costo de la vida' y, dependiendo del contexto general, pondría 'living wage' entre paréntesis.


----------



## chileno

Concuerdo con Quimerancia y Jilar.

La pregunta original es como traducir "livable wage" el cual es diferente a "minimum wage" independiente de si ese minimum wage difiere de un estado a otro o si en todos los estados fuera exactamente la misma cantidad.


----------



## iribela

chileno said:


> Concuerdo con Quimerancia y Jilar.
> 
> La pregunta original es como traducir "livable wage" el cual es diferente a "minimum wage" independiente de si ese minimum wage difiere de un estado a otro o si en todos los estados fuera exactamente la misma cantidad.


No dije que el sueldo mínimo difiere. Dije que (ciertas compañías) pagan 'minimum wage' en algunos lugares y 'living wage' -un sueldo más alto- en otros.


----------



## eno2

Interesante.

Como yo leo la Prensa UK, siempre me encontré con el termino LIVING WAGE.

Y la mejor prepùesta en este hilo me parece *salario digno*.

Minimum wage no es siempre un salario digno.

Voy a añadir que (la lucha por) el living wage in UK ha desencadenado  todo un movimiento social con repercusiones (en el mercado laboral). No creo que el mismo haya pasado en Estados Unidos.


----------



## Quimerancia

jilar said:


> Para mí, Quimerancia lo resumió perfectamente al rescatar el hilo, todas las propuestas anteriores, al menos por aquí, no existen como expresión/concepto, por mucho que el diccionario diga que _livable_ es soportable, habitable, llevadero, ...



Muchas gracias, Jilar.  Ha sido un tema muy interesante que me ha llevado de la traducción a la investigación. En México ya existe una iniciativa de ley para establecer el *sueldo digno* como un derecho del trabajador, el cual está por encima del *sueldo mínimo*. En este caso, el término "digno" significa permitirle al trabajador cubrir sus gastos básicos con holgura, dejándole un dinero extra para el ahorro o, por qué no, para el entretenimiento.


----------



## eno2

Si, es digno. Que sea renta o sueldo o salario.


----------



## iribela

Es útil saber que se maneja el término 'salario digno'. Pero eso de la dignidad, hablando de sueldos, es subjetivo. Desde mi punto de vista, no sé si calificaría de 'digno' un sueldo que apenas tiende a cubrir el costo básico de la vida y en la gran mayoría de los casos no alcanza para costear atención médica, ya no hablemos de ahorrar. Se nota la diferencia entre países...


----------



## eno2

Hace media hora, en las Cortes, Pablo Iglesias utilizó el termino: trabajo digno. Trabajo digno requiere sueldo digno.


----------



## iribela

eno2 said:


> Hace media hora, en las Cortes, Pablo Iglesias utilizó el termino: trabajo digno. Trabajo digno requiere sueldo digno.


Claro, si hasta figura en el DRAE, 'salario digno'. Yo sólo señalo que, en mi opinión, digno no es lo mismo que 'living' hablando de sueldos en un marco legal. Creo que aparte de las diferencias regionales hay una diferencia filosófica. En algún momento mencioné 'decente' y, si nos guiamos por los comentarios de este hilo, también se podría usar 'salario decente'. Hasta ver una versión oficial yo me inclino por hablar de cubrir el costo de la vida. Muy interesante esta conversación.


----------



## eno2

Claro que digno o decente no es lo mismo que living. 
In "A living wage", "living" es un termino creativo. Porque no significa "a having life_ b_ :  active, functioning"
que son sus significaciones normales. No significa "en vida". Entonces el termino Español será también creativo. 
Living se usa como  livable, levadero (creo), en "living wage"


----------



## chileno

El problema estriba entre sueldo mínino y sueldo digno....

Se propone sueldo digno, porque es lo que se supone que debiera ser el sueldo mínimo. Pero como se ha dicho, mínimo ya ni siquiera vale para "sobrevivir" Originalmente el sueldo mínimo alcanzaba para vivir dignamente, ahora ya no. Y no se trata de que si podemos ahorrar o no. Se trata de poder solventar los mínimos requitos para poder funcionar y vivir. Eso incluye: techo, comida, auto y hasta un poco de esparcimiento. Todo eso se podía tener acá en EE.UU. hasta el final de los 70's.

Lo que pasó que el costo de vida siguió subiendo pero no así el sueldo mínimo. Se estima que de haberse ajustado el sueldo mínimo hoy en día sería de unos US$22.00 la hora, y no de US$7.85 o 9.85, creo que está. Los Estados han rehusado subirlo a $12 y ni hablar a $15, y aún así no reflejaría el sueldo mínimo como si fuera digno. Y no estamos hablando de lujos.

Es lo que se ha logrado con la famosa división de la clase alta con los pobres.

@eno2 Has escuchado de Bernie Sanders? Claro que la revolución social ha alcanzado a EE.UU.


----------



## Rodal

jilar said:


> Por lo tanto, el sueldo mínimo es el estipulado por el estado para cualquier trabajador, independientemente de sus necesidades.
> El sueldo digno, por definición, debería ajustarse a cada caso, según las necesidades de cada uno.



Estoy de acuerdo en que livable wage no es sueldo mínimo y que sueldo digno se acerca más al significado en inglés.
Sin embargo considero que sueldo digno significa "fair wage" and a livable wage ~ sueldo suficiente para vivir.


----------



## chileno

Rodal said:


> Estoy de acuerdo en que livable wage no es sueldo mínimo y que sueldo digno se acerca más al significado en inglés.
> Sin embargo considero que sueldo digno significa "fair wage" and a livable wage ~ sueldo suficiente para vivir.



Correcto. Pero este último es muy largo para decir y "sueldo justo" también estaría bien pero un poco confuso. Digno para mí es la manera correcta para traducir "livable wage".


----------

